# How to bond with feral domestic pigeon?



## Charc15 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys! I have a question about a pigeon which I posted about yesterday. I really want him to get more used to me and to people in general. Does anyone know how to do that? So far he will eat a few bites of food out of my hand, and seems to get excited when I come near or when he can see me, but settles down if I sit by his cage. But my biggest problem is, if I touch him or put my hand into his cage, he bites me! He let me "pet" him with one finger yesterday, he let me stroke him about ten to twenty times, and then bit me. I really want him to bond with me. If it helps, he has bitten me several times, but never broke skin nor drew blood. Just warning bites. The other day my mom tried too pick him up and he bit her and beat her with his wings, like a bird punch and "growled"... ? Anyone have ideas? Thanks in advance! 

Other than hating us, he seems to have settled down quite a bit, He's eating a lot and drinking. Very active little fella.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I have five pigeons I hand reared from eggs and all bite me when I intrude into their territory and put my hands in their cage. Outside the cage they are all over me, cooing and very friendly but they're not keen on me when I encroach on their personal space in the cage. You may find that when out your pigeon is completely different. I don't know if yours is a house or loft pigeon - mine are house pigeons with a secure safe room to fly in - but if you can let him out in a place where you are with him you may find he will become more friendly. 
My youngest feral (6months) is a terror in his cage with biting and hanging on to my skin, my tumbler male (5 months) is a biter and wing slapper in his cage and my hens are biters too if they have eggs (dummy eggs too) to protect. None were so defensive until they matured and now even without eggs they will beat me up, lol. It stings sometimes but doesn't draw blood, they make me laugh actually because of the transformation in them when they're outside and all loving again. It's just natural for them to guard their nest enclosure, like I say even if they don't have eggs. 
Try having him out with you and offer him some treats, throw a few to him and eventually try to get him feeding from your hand. Chopped raw peanuts and defrosted frozen peas are particular favourites with mine.


----------



## jowjowjow404 (Apr 13, 2017)

hello charc15, how would you know if a pigeon is a feral or a homer?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first pigeon was an injured nonreleasable feral. It took time and patience but putting toys on the cage and playing with her and favorite foods made her our beloved best friend after a few months.


----------

